# Protosound 3.0 Vs Proto sound 2.0



## robertlopez925 (May 20, 2011)

so now protosound 3.0 has been out for a year now, and i am looking at the 2011 Volume 2 catalog at the new BNSF Dash 8, I was wondering what is the difference between 3.0 vs 2.0. Does it let you do more things like ,a secondary horn, more crew talk ,let you quill the horn just like legacy does. does it sound better? i would love to see one of the new mth dash 8 running if you have a video i would like to see it. now i am woundering waht mth is going to do with protosounds 3.0 in the feature. Hopefully they catch up to legacy.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Not sure of what features but I'm pretty sure the big difference is there are no more batteries in Proto 3


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One of the big features is certainly elimination of the batteries!  I'm sure they've added some sounds and the like, but PS2 was pretty nice.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

Elimination of a consumable is always good. It's also less to go bad or wrong.


----------



## robertlopez925 (May 20, 2011)

do you think they will make a conversion kit? kinda like PS2


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

robertlopez925 said:


> do you think they will make a conversion kit? kinda like PS2


I suspect it'll be years before you can buy a conversion kit. Right now they can't keep up with demand for production, and there's no real incentive for them to sell just boards when they can sell whole locomotives.


----------



## robertlopez925 (May 20, 2011)

true, 

now a question for all of you where do you like to buy your engines from? all of my local dealers wont get into the mth business because of bad experiences so i am stuck ordering online so if you can Private message me some good dealers i would appreciate that. 


and if you have a suggestion on which engine i should get next what i have is a MTH premier BNSF AC6000, Lionel legacy Union pacific SD70ace, i disappointed the way the way the Lionel Santa Fe ac6000 turned out the drawing looked better. the steam is to pricey right now. i am not tied down on to a road name. just want a great sounding engine 

please PM me any suggestions 

Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Truthfully, I rarely buy a new locomotive from a local dealer, the few new ones I've gotten, I've purchased on-line. I buy from forums and on eBay for the most part.

It's better to post any suggestions in the forum, that way others that might have the same question see the responses.


----------



## robertlopez925 (May 20, 2011)

fine with me


----------

